# Derby Diabetes UK Group Meeting - 16th September



## SamInnocent (Aug 24, 2009)

When: Wednesday 16th September 2009. Meeting starts at 7.30pm and finishes around 9pm
Where: At the moment, meetings are held in the new Diabetes unit which is in the Medical Specialities Outpatients Department near Entrance 12 of the Derby City General Hospital (now called the Royal Derby Hospital).

Details: Bi-monthly meeting of the Derby Diabetes UK Group. Come along to listen to guest speakers and talk to the experts and those with both Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes. Everyone welcome!


----------



## SamInnocent (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone coming to this? There's going to be a panel of experts at this meeting to ask all your most perplexing questions to so should be good!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2009)

A bit out of my way Sam - I've got a Southampton one on the 17th! Hope there is a good turnout - don't forget to let everyone know about the forum!


----------



## SamInnocent (Sep 16, 2009)

Awwww... couldn't you just take the train up here? ;-)
Yeah, I'll let definitely let them all know about the forum - a lot of them are getting on a bit (to put it mildly!!) though so it might be tricky! Still, no harm in trying eh?!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2009)

SamInnocent said:


> Awwww... couldn't you just take the train up here? ;-)
> Yeah, I'll let definitely let them all know about the forum - a lot of them are getting on a bit (to put it mildly!!) though so it might be tricky! Still, no harm in trying eh?!!



I don't know, we have quite a few senior (in years!) members here and they are often more switched on than the younger ones! I think a lot may depend on how long they have been diagnosed. I think people new to diabetes, whatever their age, are probably more familiar with the idea at least of the web as a source of information and support. Also, there are older members who maybe took it upon themselves to research their condition many years ago (like Dodger and Kojak for example), and are therefore more in touch with the medium.

I think that the ones that are more difficult to persuade are those people diagnosed many years who have always just followed what their doctor says and are maybe resigned to the inevitability of complications etc. I am reminded about a tale once reported here of someone who was happy that his HbA1c was 10+ because it meant he didn't have to try too hard and it didn't mean much change in lifestyle, not realising that this significantly increased the possibility of complications.

Maybe a lot of generalisation there, but just my take on it! Hope the meeting goes well!


----------

